# Radio Star Remote Stater and Alarm



## RajbirS (Aug 27, 2011)

The remote starter is not working properly. It cranks the engine and starts it, but kills the engine within few seconds. Other features are working perfectly. I think bypass for immobiliser might be the problem. Any one with suggestion(s), please help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

RajbirS said:


> The remote starter is not working properly. It cranks the engine and starts it, but kills the engine within few seconds. Other features are working perfectly. I think bypass for immobiliser might be the problem. Any one with suggestion(s), please help.


 Simple way to tell if it is the bypass not working properly, insert key in ignition(don't start it with the key) simply put it in the ignition. Then with the remote try starting it, if it continues to run then the bypass isn't working properly...............


----------

